# i hate working



## jarrod (Mar 20, 2009)

i hate it, i hate it, i hate it.  i can't think of a single job i've ever liked, or one that i thought i would like.  for a while i thought about opening up a full-time MA school, but as soon as you attach responsibilities, bills, & schedules to something i love, i stop loving it.

i have worked a wide variety of jobs, & they have ranged from crappy to slightly less crappy.  i hate work.  this is no way to go through life.

[/whining]

jf


----------



## seasoned (Mar 20, 2009)

I am way on the other end of your comment, and I can assure you that it does not get any easer. But as I look back from my vantage point, I can say with confidence that the food and roof over my head that it provided, was well worth the effort.


----------



## Drac (Mar 20, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i hate it, i hate it, i hate it. i can't think of a single job i've ever liked, or one that i thought i would like. for a while i thought about opening up a full-time MA school, but as soon as you attach responsibilities, bills, & schedules to something i love, i stop loving it.
> 
> i have worked a wide variety of jobs, & they have ranged from crappy to slightly less crappy. i hate work. this is no way to go through life.
> 
> ...


 


seasoned said:


> I am way on the other end of your comment, and I can assure you that it does not get any easer. But as I look back from my vantage point, I can say with confidence that the food and roof over my head that it provided, was well worth the effort.


 
Gotta side with Seasoned that it does not get any easier..So unless you hit the lottery or vist Vegas and hit one of them progressive slots jackpots you are gonna be working for a longtime...I actually had a couple of jobs I loved, so much so if they called me on my day off I would come in...


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 20, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i hate it, i hate it, i hate it.  i can't think of a single job i've ever liked, or one that i thought i would like.  for a while i thought about opening up a full-time MA school, but as soon as you attach responsibilities, bills, & schedules to something i love, i stop loving it.
> 
> i have worked a wide variety of jobs, & they have ranged from crappy to slightly less crappy.  i hate work.  this is no way to go through life.
> 
> ...



You have two options, find a job you like or deal with it and find things outside of work that make up for it.  Personally, I love my job....so I can't relate much.  I'm still surprised that they pay me for it!

But there are many people who hate their jobs, but just find something outside of work to make up for it.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that man.  I for one enjoy work.  I've spent my entire life working towards my goal of only working on my passions (writing and playing guitar) and for the most part I'm there ... though I have to take a part time job once in a while when  freelance work and session playing slows down.  But on a whole I like being engaged in a task.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 20, 2009)

I have to say I *loved* working in a physical therapy office. Absolutely loved it.  I was the only girl, I only worked for one PT (only one in the office, private practice) and no personalities to conflict with.  The PT was also an OMD and was the most pleasant Persian man I've ever met. Hell, he was the most pleasant man I've ever met_ period_.

Didn't make much, part time, but I learned a lot on that job and gained a very real appreciation and respect for physical medicine.

I liked doing collections for a psychologist (private practice) because I went to lengths with those patients others wouldn't go - unconventional methods. I asked for $5 per month towards their balance and they would commit to $20 of their own accord.  Got the bills paid and I managed to collect over $10,000 for him in a few months and increase his AR income by just under 15%.  People responded to me well on that job because, I think, I displayed compassion and didn't threaten them.   Now, I hated the people I worked for, but the job brought me a lot of satisfaction.

There were days I didn't like being a receptionist at a plastic bottle manufacturer and the stress was high, but to hear the president tell me I was the best receptionist they'd ever had and tell me he was sorry to see me go (he never complimented anyone, ever) left me feeling good about the job I did there.

Now I've worked as an executive assistant, sales coordinator, assistant administrators, assistant managers to inventory and manicuring.  

I'll tell you this - a job is a job is a job.  Your passion for it and your ability to deal with the people and the stress will all define whether you like the job or not.  Sometimes you're going to have to measure your job satisfaction in the food you're able to eat and the roof you're able to keep over your head.

You, friend, have a job. Love it, because with all my experience, I can't get one.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 20, 2009)

I for one hate work too because not had too many positive experiences with work (a few great bosses but not enough to get the bad taste out of my mouth).  
But it's something that is required of all of us if we want to have what we need/want. We need a home/roof over our heads and food to eat so the RIGHT way is to work for it. We want this that and the other thing... work for it. 

God's curse to Adam for eating the forbidden fruit was to work by the sweat of his brow for his and his family's comforts.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 20, 2009)

There are two approaches to work; you can work to do what you love, or you can find work that you love to do.

The first is easy.  For many or most of us -- most of our work experience is likely to fall into that category.  It's a job that puts money in the bank and food on the table, and you do things you enjoy with that money.

The second is harder, because very often it's not easy to make a decent living at what we love to do -- though you might find a related career.   If you're lucky, you'll love your job.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 20, 2009)

I love my job.  It's rewarding, entertaining, the people I work with are great, and the work never boring.  There are aspects of it I could do without; but to be quite honest, I love what I do.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 20, 2009)

You know, Shesulsa hits on a pretty good point.

I've really come to think that it is much less the job than the attitude that you have.  The best job you'll ever have is the one that you're in right now....if you have the right attitude.  Sometimes you have to work at enjoying what you do.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Mar 20, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i hate it, i hate it, i hate it. i can't think of a single job i've ever liked, or one that i thought i would like. for a while i thought about opening up a full-time MA school, but as soon as you attach responsibilities, bills, & schedules to something i love, i stop loving it.
> 
> i have worked a wide variety of jobs, & they have ranged from crappy to slightly less crappy. i hate work. this is no way to go through life.
> 
> ...


 
Antime I hear this from a friend, family member, or associate that I give a crap about enough to take the time for I tell them the following..

Get your kids out of public school, it does nothing valuable but teach them to go work for someone else, and make someone else money. Put them into a private school, with a curriculum you approve of, and also be active in teaching them what they need to learn.

For yourself, you have find what you love, and find a way to make it work for you. Every single person on this planet should be doing something that they love to do, the key is to surround yourself with people that can do the tedious work that you hate for you. Either find a partner, or hire a company, or whatnot. You may very well have to change your lifestyle to do this, because not every job can earn a billion dollars a year. However even some of the most humble professions have the ability to earn millions.
Martial Arts can be very lucrative, I know of at least one person making over $500,000 a year with his schools, products, and events that are all based on the martial arts, and I know of several people that have much bigger martial arts "Empires" then he has.

The problem is most people have to rewire how they think. I do not know of any program, or self help book out there that is going to give you the information on how to do what you love, but I would be surprised if they are not out there.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 20, 2009)

Big problem is....someone has to pick up the trash and make the copies and mop the floors.  No one WANTS to do that stuff, but someone has to.  So the key is that if you are the guy that mops the floor, find a way to enjoy it or at the very least, get something out of it...


----------



## teekin (Mar 20, 2009)

Oddly enough Jarrod, I am looking at 5 different job offers right now and trying to figure out which one will make me happiest. I will enjoy doing all of them for their own reasons, regardless of the money, but it's always a trade off in some way isn't it? 
 One means I get to fly international a great deal but then I'm never home and I can't compete in anything. And I have little private life. I live by way of CrackBerry.
 Or I run a shop , controlled chaos, high stress, on call on weekend and evenings and once again live via CrackBerry but with guys I know, adore and have worked with before.
 Low stress accounting, small private office, M-F, days, no travel, could bore me until I go postal.
Others are themes of the same.
It's all in the choices you make sweetie. You are going to spend 75% of your awake time at work, why be miserable?
lori


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 20, 2009)

You need to fill the void that is in your life, one that will make sense to your particular reason for not liking work. Work is just that work find the good out of the job and go on with your life, sounds easy right well it is. Except yu are lucky enough to be a lotto winner this is all we have to look forward to.


----------



## jarrod (Mar 20, 2009)

well i'm so glad everyone else is just so freakin' happy!

i was having a rough night last night.  lots of stress, little sleep, blah blah blah.  i'm working for something better down the road & i do my best to stay positive with my current situation, but every so often my brain has a little system crash.  thanks for listening.  

jf


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 21, 2009)

jarrod said:


> well i'm so glad everyone else is just so freakin' happy!
> 
> i was having a rough night last night.  lots of stress, little sleep, blah blah blah.  i'm working for something better down the road & i do my best to stay positive with my current situation, but every so often my brain has a little system crash.  thanks for listening.
> 
> jf



lol! I think everyone at some point hates their job, even if they love it most of the time. That's why it's called "work". 
Vent away.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 21, 2009)

Even Monkeys have to work to get Bannanas.
Work is a function to achieve something you like or need and an artifical method to ensure our survival.

As a martial artist I look on how I can use work as a means of training.

So it I am mopping floors I might mop on one leg. If I am throwing away the trash I practice throwing it over my shoulder. Making copies I might stretch. Look for ways to spice up your work day.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 21, 2009)

My job would be great if it wasnt for the people I deal with on a daily basis that have unreasonable expectations, and think what they want is the most important thing in the world, when often it isn't even an issue.

It adds a whole dimension of ******** stress that is aviodable and unneccessary to my daily life.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 21, 2009)

Cryo reminds me of a poll that was done. 

Here is a good article on why people quit their jobs you can notice it is not so much work but management and people.
http://www.businessknowhow.com/manage/whyquit.htm

http://hubpages.com/hub/Why-People-Quit-Their-Jobs


----------



## grydth (Mar 21, 2009)

If not for one busted marriage and some terribly underdeveloped alimony laws early last century, I likely would never have had to work a day. As it is, here I sit.... thinking of work on Monday.... one of the great American tragedies of modern times. I would have made a wonderful lazy slacker and upper class parasite..... instead, this.

I have to work as I have not as yet discovered how to make everyone give me the goods and services I want for free. (Feel free to PM me with the secret, I mean we can't let _just everyone_ know) Then there are the goods ad services my children want, and these in endless quantities. As long as I'm compelled to be there at work, I try to make it better for our workers and actually get frequent opportunities to help people in need. 

Anyway, thanks for depressing all of us....


----------



## searcher (Mar 21, 2009)

I can honestly say that I love my job, just not the sodds I work for. 

I am hoping here soon that I can have my own gym and do things the way I have always envisioned them.


----------



## Hagakure (Mar 22, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i hate it, i hate it, i hate it.  i can't think of a single job i've ever liked, or one that i thought i would like.  for a while i thought about opening up a full-time MA school, but as soon as you attach responsibilities, bills, & schedules to something i love, i stop loving it.
> 
> i have worked a wide variety of jobs, & they have ranged from crappy to slightly less crappy.  i hate work.  this is no way to go through life.
> 
> ...



Oh wow. Are we long lost brothers or something? I've also hated most jobs I've ever done. I don't know what the answer is to liking them, or at least tolerating them. For me, it's having a plan to emigrate. I "need" to have this as work experience, so I have to do this in order for us to be able to. It at least gives me some focus.

In my case, I think I have a strong desire to help people, sounds corny, but it's spot on. Recently, I did a TDI/personality test/ideal job kinda thing. It revealed what I already knew, but was quite helpful to see it in black and white. It had me to a tee. I know I'm in the wrong job, sometimes I think jobs/careers are like hats, you try 'em on for size, and if they don't work out, at least you tried. I've worked in finance for a few years, served in the RN for a few years, and have had a variety of minor roles. Now I'm a grad and work in a well paid, high powered type role, which I also don't enjoy. Ah well. Something'll come up.


----------



## jarrod (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks man, i'm sure it will.  there are jobs i think i'd like okay, but of course they tend to be not very lucrative, not very secure, or require a good deal more training/student loans.  right now i'm thinking of going to school to be a radiology tech; good money, lots of prospects, & only (!) a couple years of training.  i have to confess i don't have a burning desire to do it, but i think i'd like it at least as well as what i'm doing now, i'd just make more.  

jf


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 22, 2009)

jarrod said:


> thanks man, i'm sure it will.  there are jobs i think i'd like okay, but of course they tend to be not very lucrative, not very secure, or require a good deal more training/student loans.  right now i'm thinking of going to school to be a radiology tech; good money, lots of prospects, & only (!) a couple years of training.  i have to confess i don't have a burning desire to do it, but i think i'd like it at least as well as what i'm doing now, i'd just make more.
> 
> jf



Radiology is a great field to get into for the very reasons you mentioned. It's something I've considered for myself. But do you really want to do that? If you don't like what you do now, and you only think you'll like it at least as well as what you do now, will it be worth it? 

If there is an area you're really interested in getting into, I would encourage you to go for it. You'll have to be working for many years, so if it's an option, you may as well be in a field you enjoy.


----------



## jarrod (Mar 22, 2009)

no, there's really nothing out there that interests me.  i hate my job, but i think i'd hate it less if i were actually making real money.  i don't think radiology is _dis_interesting, which is actually a good sign for me.  i think that plus the fact that they start out at around 3x what i make now would keep me going.  

actually i would like to get my master's degree & teach college courses.  but there are several complications with that right now.  like i already have a lot of student loans, & i don't have the GPA to go to grad school for free.  plus there isn't exactly a huge demand for religious studies & philosophy instructors at the community college level right now.  

honestly now that i think about, my job is fine.  it's just the money that sucks.  if i made enough to finance more of the things i want to do in my off time i'd be a lot happier.  

jf


----------



## Carol (Mar 22, 2009)

jarrod said:


> no, there's really nothing out there that interests me.  i hate my job, but i think i'd hate it less if i were actually making real money.  i don't think radiology is _dis_interesting, which is actually a good sign for me.  i think that plus the fact that they start out at around 3x what i make now would keep me going.



Jarrod, I don't want to imply that you haven't done your homework, but the notion of a radiology tech with zero experience starting out at 3x what you make now, sounds a bit high...even though I don't know what you are currently making  The reason why I'm voicing this concern is because I've seen several people invest thousands upon thousands in tech school classes believing that they would be making 60K as soon as they finish up their coursework, when they found that they were struggling to find a $15 dollar an hour job.  I'd hate to see that happen to you, esp. considering that you are already under a burden of student loans.

We all gotta make a living some way, and personally I don't see anything wrong with money being a primary motivator to choose an area of study.  But if money is the big factor, make sure you take an honest look at what the money is going to be like.  

There are many factors that influence starting salary in any profession.  For a clinical practitioner, some of the biggest factors will be:
- The quality of your education
- Academic record
- Previous healthcare experience, including internships/co-ops/residency
- Healthcare industry contacts
- Ability to communicate in a language other than English
- Professionalism (including negotiation skills)

If you haven't done so already, I would strongly recommend sitting down with an experienced healthcare industry recruiter and chatting with them about realistic prospects once you have your education.  This accomplishes two goals, it gives you a bit of industry intel and begins to build your networking base.

Now having said all of that...I'm going to toss a curve ball atcha.  

Have you thought at all about taking some business courses?  The reason why I ask is that you had mentioned that as soon as one attaches responsibilities, bills, etc. to something that you love, you don't have the same love for it.  Perhaps the business training can give you a different perspective on the responsibilities, and how to handle them?   Alternatively, a business education is valued in just about any line of work.  Even if you decide to keep your hobby as your hobby, taking business classes may offer the networking skills and knowledge you can apply to make more money doing what you currently do.

I hope things work out for you one way or another.  Good thoughts being sent in your direction. :asian:


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'd add one thing to Carol's post...

Arrange a chance to talk to a radiologist, too.  I'm sure there is at least on professional organization for radiologists; I'm sure they can put you in touch with someone willing to speak to someone interested in the field.  If possible, see if you can do some sort of job shadow...  I know someone who went through 4 years of criminal justice studies and didn't discover until an internship or similar opportunity during their senior year when they actually went out and spent time in ride-alongs or the like that they didn't want anything to do with being any sort of LEO!


----------



## jarrod (Mar 22, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Jarrod, I don't want to imply that you haven't done your homework, but the notion of a radiology tech with zero experience starting out at 3x what you make now, sounds a bit high...even though I don't know what you are currently making  The reason why I'm voicing this concern is because I've seen several people invest thousands upon thousands in tech school classes believing that they would be making 60K as soon as they finish up their coursework, when they found that they were struggling to find a $15 dollar an hour job.



3x was an exaggeration, but $15/hr would still be about double what i make now.  i could live pretty comfortably on that to start, i'm fairly low-maintenance.    i've thought about taking business courses, but not seriously.  maybe i should investigate that & look about opening a school someday...

jf


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 23, 2009)

Radiology is actually an excellent field to get into. It was recommended to me by a family member who is a high school teacher. Because of the type of students she works with, part of her job consists of helping with future career plans. So she is pretty knowledgeable about the work out there. 

What she told me is, in a relatively short amount of time you can earn your degree. It is a secure job field. It pays very well. She recommended choosing an area to start out in, ie: MRI, Ultrasound, EEG, X-Ray Tech, etc. Then what you can do is take additional courses to become certified in other areas of radiology, making you a valuable asset to a medical facility, and earning more $$.

Anyway, jarrod, if you're at all interested in it, it would be a good move. Getting reimbursed well for your work always helps. Working for peanuts is very discouraging. 

Good luck.


----------



## jarrod (Mar 23, 2009)

right you are.  i was just thinking after my last post that i would probably really like my current job...if it paid worth damn.

jf


----------



## Drac (Mar 23, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> Big problem is....someone has to pick up the trash and make the copies and mop the floors. No one WANTS to do that stuff, but someone has to. So the key is that if you are the guy that mops the floor, find a way to enjoy it or at the very least, get something out of it...


 
If I decide to retire I will prolly take one of them jobs..


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 24, 2009)

I work in a cafe, where the residents of the neighborhood are generally more financial secure than I am, but can't seem to want to drop anything in the tip jar, despite our shop having a good reputation.

Day in and day out, we have customers who like to whine and moan about issues that don't really concern us. We also get customers who don't seem to know what they're ordering, yet place the blame on us. To the dismay of my female co-workers, we get A LOT of perverts who come in trying to pick up on them, putting some of us in the position of having to deter them. Yet we still have to grin and bare it all- it's called being professional.

Did I mention that the women's restroom can get just as bad as the men's? You never truly know how bad any restroom can get until you're on your knees scrubbing the toilets and floors clean, so they meet store standards, as well as those of the random health inspections.

Oddly enough, I can't say I hate my job. Why? It's still a job, allows for food on the table, a roof over my head, and clothes on my back. Another extra bonus? It gives me money to pay for training and gives me opportunities to practice the easily-discarded non-violent aspects of martial arts, like avoiding confrontation when possible, and emptying one's self of ego- maybe just long enough to let an angry customer's attitude wash over me, and not affect my outlook.

I HAD a co-worker who was preparing to take exams for some job (something law-related), and constantly complained about how much she hated working at our store. So I told her that nobody had a gun to her head, and she was free to quit anytime, and that we'd all be happy to take her hours. She thought we were bluffing, and gave her two weeks notice. Last I heard, she failed her exams, and had to move back home because she couldn't pay rent.

So do I hate my job? No. I don't exactly love it either. A job is just a means to an end, and to over-emphasize it with whether I was enjoying it or not would be a waste of energy. There are good days and bad days, but it's not worth it to count on them.

However, in this economy, a good job is the one that gives a paycheck.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 24, 2009)

This is slightly off topic -- but I'm going there anyway.

*I HATE TIP JARS!*

It's one thing if it's a shared tip pool in a traditional or expected tipped job category.  But the way tip jars have proliferated into all sorts of places that aren't tipped is offensive.  Especially since the workers are getting free money -- and not reporting it.  Traditional tipped positions get a token wage, with the expectation that the majority of their pay is going to come through tips.  When I worked as a waiter, my typical paycheck, after taxes, FICA, and the rest, was something like $20.  For something like 50 or 60 hours.  I actually took home a good deal more.

If you want me to tip you, you have to be more than a clerk.  And you have to give up the guaranteed check... and trust that I will tip you.


----------

